# Navarre area get together??



## Ron19 (Jan 8, 2009)

*Lets make it Thurs 23 May...Navarre meet up.*

Tried it last year on the other forum, seemed to get a good bit of interest. 

Who's down?

Thursday's worked well before. We met at the pier bar(which has some pretty good grub). 

Thoughts?


----------



## kahala boy (Oct 1, 2007)

I'm in Ron. With the Relay season going on, I might be a little busy but will try to make it.


----------



## dallis (Nov 15, 2011)

I'm in. I did the same thing a few moths back and got a little intrest.


----------



## goheel (Feb 3, 2011)

I'm in. I'll be busy for the next few weeks, but I'll try to make it.


----------



## Ron19 (Jan 8, 2009)

kahala boy said:


> I'm in Ron. With the Relay season going on, I might be a little busy but will try to make it.



Figured you'd be in....Thanks.


----------



## Ron19 (Jan 8, 2009)

We will definitely need a PFF flag. If anyone has one, please holla.


----------



## goheel (Feb 3, 2011)

when will this happen? I'm free next week.


----------



## Ron19 (Jan 8, 2009)

goheel said:


> when will this happen? I'm free next week.



Toss a date/time/location out there and lets see what happens.


----------



## FLcowboyFan (May 10, 2008)

I live in Navarre and would like to come. This week is bad for me but I can attend most weeks. Maybe a monthly thing to build momentum?


----------



## Ron19 (Jan 8, 2009)

FLcowboyFan said:


> I live in Navarre and would like to come. This week is bad for me but I can attend most weeks. * Maybe a monthly thing *to build momentum?



That's what I was thinking....


----------



## CCC (Sep 3, 2008)

I usually work Fridays, and sometimes half a day Sat, so if I came it would be a drink and leave, Sat nights would be much better for me.


----------



## AndyS (Nov 22, 2011)

I'm up for it any day/evening. Pick a date/time.


----------



## Catchin Hell (Oct 9, 2007)

Sounds good to me...


----------



## SoCal619 (Nov 18, 2011)

Count me in! Drinking brews and shooting the shiz is my favorite pastime!


----------



## KingCrab (Apr 29, 2012)

Could be me but it seems drinking & navarre pier dont mix. Seen a few go down for not much. 1 complaint for whatever & See ya.:no::yes:


----------



## bcahn (Jan 10, 2013)

I'm interested!


----------



## need2fish (Oct 2, 2007)

That's a good idea - would like to come out. Work schedule makes me spotty, but will check on the date. TC's and East River Smokehouse might be an option.


----------



## goheel (Feb 3, 2011)

Anybody free this upcoming Monday night? I was thinking meeting up at johnny Huston.


----------



## Ron19 (Jan 8, 2009)

Son's soccer practice or I would be there.


----------



## Catchin Hell (Oct 9, 2007)

Ron19 said:


> Son's soccer practice or I would be there.


Sure Ron, set the party up and then conveniently back away...


----------



## Ron19 (Jan 8, 2009)

Catchin Hell said:


> Sure Ron, set the party up and then conveniently back away...


 
I deserve that...


----------



## Ron19 (Jan 8, 2009)

How about next Thursday, 23 May? Say 6 pm at the Pier Bar....whos in?


----------



## Catchin Hell (Oct 9, 2007)

Sounds good to me. I've always wanted to try the food out there anyway.


----------



## sniperpeeps (Mar 5, 2011)

Ill try to make it sounds cool


----------



## SoCal619 (Nov 18, 2011)

I'll be busy until 7:30 but if any of you guys will still be hanging around I'll come through.


----------



## goheel (Feb 3, 2011)

welp, gotta work thursday night. You guys have fun without me.


----------



## FLcowboyFan (May 10, 2008)

Navarre high has a senior award night from 6-7pm but I'll come over once it's off if people are still there.


----------



## Catchin Hell (Oct 9, 2007)

If we make it 7 pm , I don't have to suffer through Vampire Diaries :thumbup:


----------



## FLcowboyFan (May 10, 2008)

Catchin Hell said:


> If we make it 7 pm , I don't have to suffer through Vampire Diaries :thumbup:


7 works better for me


----------



## Ron19 (Jan 8, 2009)

FLcowboyFan said:


> 7 works better for me





Catchin Hell said:


> If we make it 7 pm , I don't have to suffer through Vampire Diaries :thumbup:


 
I hear ya guys....Gonna have the kid with me and got to get him back home by 730.

I'll be there at 6.


----------



## Catchin Hell (Oct 9, 2007)

:furious: I had a senior moment last night and forgot. Imagine my surprise when the wife hollers aren't you going to watch the Vampire Diaries with me...


----------



## FLcowboyFan (May 10, 2008)

Catchin Hell said:


> :furious: I had a senior moment last night and forgot. Imagine my surprise when the wife hollers aren't you going to watch the Vampire Diaries with me...


I thought it was the 23rd? Isn't it next week? :001_huh:


----------



## Catchin Hell (Oct 9, 2007)

FLcowboyFan said:


> I thought it was the 23rd? Isn't it next week? :001_huh:


You're right! :stuart: However, I missed that piece of information as I did not read all of the posts...:stupid:


----------



## Ron19 (Jan 8, 2009)

Bump for a couple days away.....


----------



## FLcowboyFan (May 10, 2008)

Btt


----------



## Catchin Hell (Oct 9, 2007)

6 or 7?


----------



## Ron19 (Jan 8, 2009)

I'll be there around 6.


----------



## sniperpeeps (Mar 5, 2011)

Thought I was going to make it but have family obligations this evening. Drink a cold one for me!


----------



## Ron19 (Jan 8, 2009)

Hangin in the back left corner as you come up the steps...... Feel free to stop by. Blue tshirt and blue camo visor.


----------



## Catchin Hell (Oct 9, 2007)

Good Lord Ron... I've stood you up. I was trying to rewire my son's trolling motor, got busy and forgot...  Anyone else make it...?


----------



## Ron19 (Jan 8, 2009)

Catchin Hell said:


> Good Lord Ron... I've stood you up. I was trying to rewire my son's trolling motor, got busy and forgot...  Anyone else make it...?



No worries Mr T.

Hope everyone else had as nice a view as we did for dinner last night at the Pier bar. Mr Dan (FlcowboyFan) came by. But we had to roll out earlier than we'd like....the boss wasn't feeling well. 

I totally forgot about the thursday goings on at the park. 

Maybe another night next time?


----------



## Catchin Hell (Oct 9, 2007)

Ron, 

If I can get my boat up, I say we raft up at the rigs for our next meeting. We should have a good turn out... :thumbsup: Juries still out on the boat though, but I have hope.:innocent:


----------

